# India arrests crew of civilian ship operated by antipiracy firm Advanfort



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2013)

Reminds me of that former US NOAA survey vessel operated by the armed contractor formerly called Blackwater, mentioned in the Modern Piracy thread.



> *India police 'arrest crew of US ship over arms'*
> AFP
> 1 hour ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (19 Oct 2013)

There is come additional info here on the bbc story; http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-24577190

I think this is partially a reaction to when the Italian marines killed a few indian fishermen a few years back; looks like the ship took shelter there when the cyclone passed through.

Interesting story though, I think this will get prevalent with the financial churn as countries don't necessarily have the resources to put big expensive warships on station forever to keep shipping routes safe.


----------

